# command line music player for flac files



## balanga (Jun 1, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a command line music player that can handle flac files?


----------



## gotnull (Jun 1, 2021)

You can take a look at 'cmus' or 'moc'


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 1, 2021)

sox


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 1, 2021)

mplayer and cvlc are fairly large but run well from the command line.


----------



## a6h (Jun 2, 2021)

Any players with audio/flac in theirs "Library Dependencies:" can play FLAC, e.g. audio/moc and audio/cmus.

I use both -- in CLI (Virtual Console) and also in GUI (Terminal Emulator). "cmus" plays music all the time, and I use "moc" when I need to play some random audio files. I did some personal comparisons/benchmarking years ago, and I found cmus was less resource intensive. I'm not sure that it's stil the case, but I think it is.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 2, 2021)

In my opinion audio/sox is one of the best audio tools for command line.


			SoX - Sound eXchange | HomePage
		

It is not player orientated but it provides plenty of technical data.


----------

